# Overseeding late?



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

This is normally the time I'm overseeding. We are having unseasonably cool temps (70-80 instead of 90-100) and a lot of rain the past two weeks. My Bermuda has been thriving and growing really well as a result. I scalped it as low as my mower will go and it hasn't had water except the rain for the past two weeks but it's probably had ~2" in that two weeks.

My dilemma is that I have my sons birthday party Nov 4th. If I get it over seeded this weekend will it be established by the party for kids to run around on?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Overseeding with rye?


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

Sorry yes. PRG


----------

